# Hagen Glo T5 HO



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

Anyone have experience using these??????

http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/aquatic/glo/index.cfm

I'd appreciate your comments on these lights


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't have experience using them, but have seen them running at a LFS. They had a 4 foot fixture with 2 bulbs running and it seemed quite bright. They were selling the fixtures in 2, 3, and 4 foot lengths as well as the ballasts, reflectors, and bulbs for a DIY project. The reflectors look just like my Ice Cap SLR reflectors. The reflectors in the fixtures didn't seem all the impressive (both bulbs shared one reflector).

I hope that helps?

Brian


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

We got these in at work about a month ago. Seem to work pretty good, quite bright. As mentioned, the fixture setups have the bulbs sharing a single reflector. Even though, they seem to be working just fine on the 125gal display tank at work. 

I picked up a set of these, for an upcoming project of mine. I got a ballast though, bulbs (powerglo and lifeglo), and individual reflectors. Sure helps when the have a sale, and I get things 25% less than cost.


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

Thank you evrcl92 and elaphe,

Good to know that they share one reflector, I couldn't tell otherwise. I am seriously looking at starting up my 4 foot tank, 48x18x18, so am looking at lighting.

Cheers


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I just picked up a Life Glo T5HO bulb today. I'm setting up a 10 gallon crypt/shrimp tank and going to run one 24W bulb above it on a TEK reflector that I have. This is the 6700K bulb, and it seems to be heavy in the green spectrum, very similar to the Coralife 6700K. The price wasn't bad though, $11.99 for one bulb. I figured I would give it a try.

Brian


----------

